# wpa_supplicant stopped working

## rkfsm

I used to be able to connect to my wireless network. Now, I cannot. It simply stopped working, but it still works with Windows. It looks like it connects, but doesn't.

Some info:

```

# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"kinghome"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:DF:BB:B2:6D   

          Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=64/70  Signal level=-46 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:4   Missed beacon:0

# cat wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

   ssid="kinghome"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="password"

}

# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -cwpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext 

Trying to associate with 00:1c:df:bb:b2:6d (SSID='kinghome' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:1c:df:bb:b2:6d

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1c:df:bb:b2:6d [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1c:df:bb:b2:6d completed (auth) [id=1 id_str=]

```

----------

## BradN

I've seen some unusual behavior with wpa_supplicant where it goes nuts and starts running multiple copies of dhcpcd - but when this was happening it would still kinda-work in spurts after one of the dhcpcd's finishes and activates the interface.  Fully shutting down the connection and restarting it would make it work for a while.

Had you done software updates the last time the system was running?  Ie, update software, and then perhaps next time starting the connection it fails?

----------

## rkfsm

No software updates. The only difference is geographical location. I was on business travel and came home. That's when it stopped working.

----------

## BradN

what does ifconfig -a look like?  Is /etc/resolv.conf correct?  Tried rebooting your router?

----------

## rkfsm

See above for ifconfig. Resolv.conf is setup by DHCP which is not working (I have no connection), so it is blank. 

The router has been reset. Again, it works fine for Windows. Same router, same adapter. The other 5 computers and the wireless printer all work fine as well.

I have tried the Vanilla sources (no joy) and an old kernel that worked before (no joy).

I changed out to a different adapter (no joy).

I tried ndiswrapper and a Windows driver (no joy).

I have re-installed wpa_supplicant (no joy).

----------

## Etal

It looks like it connects fine from your output, so I'm guessing it doesn't get an IP address?

Could you turn off the network (any net.* scripts, etc.), and then start wpa_supplicant as above (wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -cwpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext).

Next, once it says that the connection is completed, open another terminal and run "dhcpcd -k" and then "dhcpcd -B -d" and see what it says.

----------

